# Sexing Azureus



## Yidso (Mar 16, 2007)

What are some ways to sex Azureus? I have heard toe pads and body shape. If anybody can give me some general specifics of a male Azureus and a female Azureus it would be appreciated.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

try using a glass petri dish and observing the toe pads. Often it makes it easier to see the heart shape of the males. Not always 100% as with most things. With adults most females are larger than the males.


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

Look for petting, and look at their sides, very closely. the male's back only "bends" once, just before the hind legs. The female's back "line" has two "bends," a slight one around the shoulders(kinda like two seperate tiny humps on each side), and one more towards the hind legs. 
That, and behavior is how I sexed mine. Good luck and if you're still stumped hook up a digi camera and try posting some "helicopter view" shots, and some side profile shots of each frog. Someone around here will most likely be able to figure it out.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

DizzyD said:


> > Look for petting
> 
> 
> ,
> ...


 :? 
I don't have a clue about this one--what you're describing is typical tinctorius body shape and not a sex indicator...at least I've never heard of it.
In my experience, the best indicators are:
1) front toepads (frogs at least 10 mo. old)
2) body size (adult females are "always" bigger)
3) interaction w/ other azureus
4) with my line of azureus, the males have smaller spots
I base these observations on breeding azureus for the last 6 years, with _at least_ 100 offspring/yr.
Scott
[/quote:3mthioxu]


----------



## Yidso (Mar 16, 2007)

One of my Azureus is Bigger than the other and the bigger one has larger spots. The other is smaller with small spots. I think i have a Male because i heard calling about 2 months ago. The frogs are 12-14 months i would say, but not sure.


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh, now that I think of it,  maybe my female's "shoulders" are just more pronounced and it doesn't have anything to do w/ sex... rookie mistake. 
:idea: But, honestly, a few photos would be helpful.


----------

